# Furacão KARL (Atlântico 2010 #AL13)



## MSantos (14 Set 2010 às 23:17)

Formou-se mais uma Tempestade Tropical no Atlântico, foi lhe atribuido o nome de KARL e dirige-se para a Península de Yucatan. O KARL possui ventos de 65km/h


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 23:25)

Esta tempestade deverá afectar certamente durante as proximas horas as estancias turisticas conhecidas dos portugueses nomeadamente Cancun e Praya del Carmen ainda que o centro da tempestade esteja algo distante.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 13:09)

A Tempestade Tropical KARL tem vindo a intensificar-se e está prestes a fazer landfall no Yukatan/México com ventos de 100km/h, pressão mínima de 991mb. Se tivesse mais umas horas sobre mar provavelmente chegaria a Furacão. As zona turística de Cancun e Cozumel é afectada apenas marginalmente, o sul da Riviera Maia já bastante mais.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 16:10)

Fez o landfall no México próximo da fronteira com o Belize, numa altura em que já estava a formar as paredes do olho


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 13:01)

De volta à água, o Karl aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade, mantendo-se ainda com características de uma tempestade tropical.
Ao longo dos dias de hoje e amanhã, é esperado uma intensificação do sistema, que deverá atingir a Costa do México como um furacão de categoria 1.



> ...Karl a little stronger...Hurricane Watch extended southward along
> the coast of Mexico...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 15:53)

A tempestade tropical KARL está a aumentar rapidamente a sua intensidade (mais depressa que o previsto há algumas horas) e tem quase a intensidade de um furacão de categoria 1.



> ...HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT FINDS KARL STRONGER AND SOUTH OF THE
> PREVIOUS FORECAST TRACK...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 20:19)

No México.


_
Estaba muy fuerte el aire y la lluvia no dejaba de caer el viento traia rachas de 120 km por hora tiro arboles y algunas casas 15 de sept 11.30 am_



_Tormenta tropical karl tocando tierra en chetumal quintana roo._


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 20:46)

Já é furacão.



> HURRICANE KARL INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER   9A
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL132010
> 100 PM CDT THU SEP 16 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 11:47)

A intensificação da força do KARL tem sido brutal.
É já um major, e não pára de ganhar força.
As previsões apontam para que possa fazar landfall como um categoria 4.



> ...KARL NOW A MAJOR HURRICANE...BEARING DOWN ON THE COAST OF
> MEXICO...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 12:19)

Este Karl certamente irá causar mts estragos e infelizmente perda de vidas humanas no Mexico pois a sua intensificação é superior ás previsões inicialmente apontadas.

A situação deve estar a ser acompanhada com preocupação pelas autoridades Mexicanas.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 12:30)

O facto do Yucatan ser muito plano e o tamanho compacto que tinha a quando do 1º landfall no Yucatan evitando que as montanhas da America central mais a sul afectassem muito o inflow desse quadrante, permitiu uma travessia de terra sem grande erosão estrutural explodindo rapidamente depois de regressar ao mar. Mas desconfio que a quando do 1º landfall já fosse furacão e não tempestade tropical.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 15:08)

Redfish disse:


> Este Karl certamente irá causar mts estragos e infelizmente perda de vidas humanas no Mexico pois a sua intensificação é superior ás previsões inicialmente apontadas.
> 
> A situação deve estar a ser acompanhada com preocupação pelas autoridades Mexicanas.




Estive a analisar o histórico, e desde 1955 que não há um landfall importante naquela zona, e foram de categoria 2. O local previsto está marcado com uma estrela, embora o KARL se esteja a mover ligeiramente a sul do trajecto previsto, o que o poderá aproximar ainda mais de uma grande cidade, Vera Cruz. Poderá ser o landfall mais intenso dos registos naquela zona. Certamente não será uma zona pelo menos habituada/mentalizada para grandes preparativos.







A notícia menos má é que o RECON a voar lá nesta altura até ao momento apenas encontrou ventos máximos na ordem dos 95/100kt (ou seja, limite inferior da categoria 3) e o campo de vento mais perigoso é relativamente estreito, e não se está a intensificar, pelo que é muito improvável que chegue a categoria 4 como estava previsto no último aviso do NHC. Mesmo assim, é um furacão potente.


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 15:19)

Penso que durante os proximos dias iremos ouvir falar bastante do karl, talvez, infelizmente pelas piores razões.

Como disse mt bem o Vince as autoridades locais face á inexistencia de tempestades desta intensidade não deverão estar preparadas para este Karl.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 17:12)

A parede do olho deve ter colapsado pois a pressão começou a subir bastante, talvez o landfall seja como categoria 2. O landfall deve ser a uns bons 50km a sul do que foi previsto de manhã, entretanto já actualizado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 17:17)

_In the eye of hurricane Karl_


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Landfall, com pressão estimada em 976hpa e vento máximo sustentado de 185km/h, categoria 3





> HURRICANE KARL TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL132010
> 1200 PM CDT FRI SEP 17 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 19:07)

Um outro grande problema, para alem das ocorrencia normais de um furacão quando toca terra,  será tambem quando o Karl encontrar as montanhas na zona central do paìs (algumas com pert de 3000m), certamente cairam quantidades enorme de agua num curto espaço de tempo o que irão gerar cheias repentidas e consequentes inundações e provavel ocurrencia de deslizamentos de terras.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2010 às 11:50)

*Mueren dos personas en el paso del huracán 'Karl' por México*



> Dos personas han muerto en el estado mexicano de Puebla (sureste) por un deslizamiento de tierra provocado al paso del huracán 'Karl', que a medida que se ha adentrado en tierra firme se ha degradado en una depresión tropical.
> 
> Autoridades del estado de Puebla informaron de las persistentes lluvias que ha dejado el huracán. El deslave sepultó una casa, lo que provocó la muerte de una anciana y una niña que se encontraban en el interior, informa el rotativo 'La Jornada'.
> 
> ...


----------



## dj_teko (19 Set 2010 às 03:30)

Imagens


----------

